
Zerg - Erlang on Xen boots and replies in 0.2s - andruby
http://zerg.erlangonxen.org/
======
SwellJoe
_" Over capacity

The demo is limited to 16 concurrent instances and 2 libvirt connections. Due
to these limitations we were unable to spawn a new instance to service your
request. Please try again later."_

Well...that's something, I guess.

~~~
andruby
I guess this tech demo will totally fall flat on HN :-/

Here's a google cached snapshot:
[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:http://...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:http://zerg.erlangonxen.org/)

~~~
SwellJoe
Seems like a really cool idea. I can't wrap my head around what I'd do with
it, but it's cool.

